# هل ينهى الدين المسيحي عن شرب الخمر



## fateh (29 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
هل ينهى الدين المسيحي عن شرب الخمر
شكرا


----------



## Strident (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: سؤال عن الخمر*

أيوه


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: سؤال عن الخمر*

لا ينهي عن شرب الخمر 
و لكن ينهي عن السكر به


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: سؤال عن الخمر*



> لا ينهي عن شرب الخمر
> و لكن ينهي عن السكر به


*ايوة صح حتي الكتاب قال خمر ومسكر لا يشرب علي القديس يوحنا ففية فرق بين الخمر والسكر زي مالاية بتقول يعني ولا بيشرب خمر اساسا ولا مسكر
والكتاب بيقول
ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح  اف 5:18 



لانه يجب ان يكون الاسقف بلا لوم كوكيل الله غير معجب بنفسه ولا
غضوب ولا مدمن الخمر ولا ضرّاب ولا طامع في الربح القبيح تي 1:7 

وايات كتيرة جدااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## fateh (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: سؤال عن الخمر*

*شكرا ...........على الرد*


----------



## geegoo (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: سؤال عن الخمر*

*المسيحية لا تحرم المواد  .....
و لكن الاستخدام الخاطئ لها ....
لا تستطيع أن تحرم مادة المخدرات لأنها تخدم ملايين المرضي يوميا في العمليات الجراحية و حالات السرطان و غيرها ....
و لكن تستطيع أن تحرم بكل ثقة استخدام المخدر في اضاعة العقل و افساد الجسد و ما يتبعه من عواقب ...
الهنا كلي القداسة و لم يخلق مادة أو كائن غير طاهر  ...
استعمال البشر هو ما يدنس الخليقة ...
*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2009)

راجع الموضوع التالي:
*الخمرة* هل هى محللة فى *المسيحية* ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

ما هو موقف الدين المسيحي من شرب الخمر؟ 

- إن هذا السؤال شائك إلى حد ما، إذ قد يسيء البعض تفسير الإجابة عليه نظراً لأن كل إنسان ينظر إليه من زاويته الخاصة، لذا نرجو القارئ الكريم عدم إساءة فهم الإجابة والتروّي قبل الحكم، وفي حال الشك استطلاع رأي الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد.لقد ورد ذكر الخمر في أكثر من موضع في الكتاب المقدس، وكان الخمر يُصنع من العنب (إرميا9:6). وكان عصير العنب يستعمل بعد عصره بطرق مختلفة كشراب فاكهة غير مختمر، أو كخمرة بعد التخمير، أو كخلّ بعد زيادة التخمير. وكان الخمر المصنوع من العنب يستعمل لأغراض مختلفة أيضاً وفي مناسبات مختلفة. فكان يُستعمل مثلاً لتطهير الجروح، كما كان يُقدم كشراب في الحفلات والولائم والأفراح. وكان يُستعمل أيضاً في الهيكل لأغراض دينية، كما كان يوصف قليل منه كدواء، كما ورد على لسان بولس الرسول عندما قال لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (1تيموثاوس23:5). وإن الكتاب المقدس لم يحرّم الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً، كما أنه لم يحرم الطعام والشراب على أنواعه لأسباب دينية تحول دخول الإنسان ملكوت الله. فقال يسوع بهذا الصدد: "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان" (متى11:15). ولكن يظهر أن الناس على مر العصور أساءوا استعمال الخمر فحذّرهم الله ووبّخهم على ذلك في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد : 
1 - ورد في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "الخمر مستهزئة، المسكر عجاج، ومن يترنّح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أمثال1:20). 
2 - وورد عن الخمر أيضاً في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن ازمهرار العينين، للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج. لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرّت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس، وساغت مرقرقة، في الآخر تلسع كالحيّة وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أمثال 29:23-31). 
3 - وورد في سفر إشعياء النبي: "ويل للأبطال على شرب الخمر، ولذوي القدرة على مزج السكر" (إشعياء22:5). 
4 - ويقول هوشع النبي: "الزنى والخمر والسلافة تخلب القلب" (هوشع 11:4) 
والمعروف أن الخمر تلعب برأس شاربها، لذلك كان لا يسمح للكاهن في العهد القديم أن يشرب منها عند ممارسة الخدمة المقدسة (لاويين9:10) كما أنه لم يكن لائقاً للقضاة أن يشربوا منها عند جلوسهم في مجالس القضاء (أمثال 4:31-5 وإشعياء7:28). وقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن في شرب الخمر مضرّة فقال محذّراً: "لا تكن بين شرَّيبيّ الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم" (أمثال20:23). وأن الكتاب المقدس ينهي أيضاً عن السكر بالخمر، وعلم أن السكر به خطية فقال: "ويل للمبكرين صباحاً يتبعون المسكر، للمتأخرين في العتمة تلهبهم الخمر" (إشعياء11:5). 
وقد ورد في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس ما يلي: 
1 - "إن كان أحد سكيراً.. لا تخالطوا ولا تؤاكلوا مثل هذا" (1كورنثوس11:5). 
2 - ويقول أيضاً: "وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى وعهارة، دعارة .. حسد، قتل، سكر.. إن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله" (غلاطية 19:5-21). 
3 - كما أن الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر فيقول: "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذؤي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أفسس18:5). وبهذا نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس يشدّد على عدم السكر بالخمر، وبناء عليه فإن المسيحية تنهي عن السكر بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة،علما أن البعض يجيز شرب القليل منه ولاسيما في المناسبات الاجتماعية،مع التحفّظ والانتباه إلى عدم السكر به. 
4 - كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الشمامسة يجب ألا يكونوا مولعين بالخمر الكثير بقوله: "كذلك يجب أن يكون الشمامسة ذوي وقار لا ذوي لسانين، غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير، ولا طماعين بالربح القبيح" (1تيموثاوس8:3). 
5 - ويفيد الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أنه يجب على الأسقف ألا يكون من مدمني الخمر بقوله: "فيجب أن يكون الأسقف بلا لوم، بعل امرأة واحدة، صاحياً عاقلاً محتشماً، مضيفاً للغرباء صالحاً للتعليم، غير مدمن الخمر.. الخ" (1تيموثاوس 2:3-3). 
أين وبأية مناسبة قال المسيح: "قليل من الخمر يفرح قلب الإنسان"؟ 
في الواقع أن هذا القول لم يرد على لسان السيد المسيح مطلقاً، كما أنه غير وارد إطلاقاً في الكتاب المقدس، وهو ليس آية كتابية كما يعتقد البعض. وأغلب الظن أن الناس ركّبوا هذا القول على أساس أنه موجود في الكتاب المقدس، ونسبوه إلى المسيح لكي يبرّروا شربهم للخمر. وقد تناقله البعض دون فحص أو تدقيق ناسبينه خطأ في المسيح، مع العلم أن المسيح لم يتفوّه بمثل هذه العبارة مطلقاً. وهذا يدل طبعاً على عدم معرفة الكثيرين لما يعلمه الكتاب المقدس أو ما ورد على لسان السيد المسيح. ويعتقد أن هذا القول: "قليل من الخمر يفرّح قلب الإنسان" هو قول مركّب من آيتين، أخذ قسم من كل آية خارج قرينته، فخرج بعد تحويره كآية مزيّفة من صنع الشر.وكيف ذلك؟ 
عندما كان داود النبي يسبّح الله الخالق، عظيم الجلال، الباسط السماوات ومؤسس الأرض، جاء من ضمن تسابيحه في المزمور 104 ما يلي: "باركي يا نفسي الرب.. اللابس النور كثوب، الباسط السماوات.. المنبت عشباً للبهائم، وخضرة لخدمة الإنسان، فإخراج خبز من الأرض وخمر تفرح قلب الإنسان.. " (مزمور 1:104و2 و14 و15). فداود هنا يسبّح الله وبشكره لأنه خلق كل شيء، ومن ضمنها وردت عبارة "خمر يفرّح قلب الإنسان"، وهذا جزء من القول المراد الاستفسار عنه. 
أما القسم الثاني من القول المذكور آنفاً، فيعتقد أنه مقتبس من نصائح بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس بأن يتناول قليلاً من الخمر لأجل معدته وأسقامه الكثيرة، أي أن يستعمل الخمر كدواء. فقد ورد في قوله له: ".. استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (1تيموثاوس23:5). 
لقد أخذ جزء من الآية خارجاً عن قرينته وحوّر قليلاً فجاء: "قليل من الخمر.. بدلاً من استعمل خمراً قليلاً. أما القسم الثاني فقد اقتبس أيضاً خارج قرينته وهو "يفرّح قلب الإنسان" فجاءت آية مزوّرة ومحوّرة تُقال خطأ على لسان السيد المسيح "قليل من الخمر ..يفرح قلب الإنسان" مع العلم أن هذا القول ليس آية ولا قولاً للسيد المسيح، وليس موجوداً أصلاً في الكتاب المقدس، بل يستعمله البعض عن جهل أو عدم معرفة لتبرير غايتهم بشرب الخمر.والخلاصة أن الدين المسيحي لا يحرم شرب الخمر تحريماً قاطعاً بمعنى أن مجرد شربه يعتبر خطية. ولكنه يحذّر من مضارّه إذا شُرب بكثرة، ومن الإدمان عليه أو السكر به، كما يحذّر الدين المسيحي من التعلق بشرب الخمر أو الشرب منه بكثرة لأن عواقبه وخيمة. كما أن الكتاب المقدس يحذّرنا من كل شيء يمكن أن يؤذي أجسادنا لأنها هياكل للروح القدس حسب قول الكتاب المقدس "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكلٌ للروح القدس" (1كورنثوس19:6). 

​


----------



## Bent el Mokhals (5 يونيو 2009)

*اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا  أفسس الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 وَلاَ تَسْكَرُوا بِالْخَمْرِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الْخَلاَعَةُ، بَلِ امْتَلِئُوا بِالرُّوحِ،  *


----------



## antonius (5 يونيو 2009)

الادمان والسكر لا يليقان...اما الخمر فليس به مشكلة! بل انه يستعمل في كثير من العلاجات والتخدير قبل العمليات..ولهذا..قال الرسول بولس..
 تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 23 لاَ تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ.
مع العلم بان الماء والخمر هنا كناية عن العهدين الجديد والقديم..الانسان القديم والحديث..الناموس والروح..


----------



## Strident (5 يونيو 2009)

مثل كل شيء...

ليست مشكلة غن استخدم في مكانه، و في الخير، و حرام إن استخدم في الشر...

1 - ورد في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "الخمر مستهزئة، المسكر عجاج، ومن يترنّح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أمثال 1:20). 

2 - وورد عن الخمر أيضاً في سفر الأمثال ما يلي: "لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب، لمن ازمهرار العينين، للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج. لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرّت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس، وساغت مرقرقة، في الآخر تلسع كالحيّة وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أمثال 29:23-31). 

طبعاً ليس منطق ان أي شيء يمكن أن يأتي منه شر يحرم...لأن المشكلة ليست فيه بل في الإنسان...
و إلا فحرام استخدام السيارة التي يمكن ان تتسبب في قتل إنسان...

و يرجى من صاحب السؤال أن يقول لنا لماذا يستنكف كثير من المسلمين من الخمر و مع ذلك لا يجدون مشكلة في المخدرات من حشيش و بانجو...أو حتى السجائر!


----------

